# Wot geht beim ersten Start aus



## MR.Chaos (27. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
mein Wot geht sobal ich mich versuche einzuloggen aus ohne meldung etc, wenn ich dann das spiel neu starte gehts,   das problem habe ich auch hin und wieder in nem gefecht das dass spiel einfach ausgeht
evtl weis einer von euch nen rat.


----------



## killer196 (27. Juni 2014)

Kann am aktuellen grakatreiber liegen(oder am alten)


----------



## PcGamer512 (27. Juni 2014)

wenn du Nvidia hast aufjedenfall den neuesten runterladen ist momentan Beta Treiber der läuft aber wie geschmiert.
Bei AMD das Gleiche.


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. Juni 2014)

ich habe das problem seit ich den treiber 335.23 vom 10.03.2014 Installiert hatte, habe schon neu aufgesetzt und den aktuellsten Treiber als auch Beta Treiber getestet und hat nix gebracht,  das problem bestand auch nach einer neu installation von WOT mit und ohne mods, aber seltsamer weise immer nur wenn ich versuche auf EU1 zu joinen 
mein System:
Asrock Extreme 3 r2.0
AMD Phenom 1045T @3GHz (zum test auch standart tack versucht)
Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 TI
16 GB Kingston Value RAM 1333MHz
2x 1TB WD Green

Da ich das  geld nicht habe mir neue Hardware zu kaufen bin ich GEZWUNGEN einen andren weg zu finden das zu beheben


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. Juni 2014)

Hast du die Treiber richtig ordentlich entfernt? Falls da noch Leichen im System lagen (sowohl Daten als auch Registryeinträge) kann das durchaus der Grund für dein Problem sein. Einfach mal die Treiber deinstallieren und dann mit einem Tool die Reste entfernen. Ich mach das meistens so. Ich entferne die Treiber via Gerätemanager und danach deinstalliere ich die Treiber in "Programme und Features". Wenn du dann geg. neugestartest hast das Tool zur Entfernung der Treiberreste einsetzen. Befolgen was dieses dir sagt und danach geg. neustarten. Dann ganz einfach die neuste Nvidia Treiberversion installieren. Falls dann noch Probleme auftreten, dann kann es eigentlich nicht am Treiber liegen.


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. Juni 2014)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Hast du die Treiber richtig ordentlich entfernt? Falls da noch Leichen im System lagen (sowohl Daten als auch Registryeinträge) kann das durchaus der Grund für dein Problem sein. Einfach mal die Treiber deinstallieren und dann mit einem Tool die Reste entfernen. Ich mach das meistens so. Ich entferne die Treiber via Gerätemanager und danach deinstalliere ich die Treiber in "Programme und Features". Wenn du dann geg. neugestartest hast das Tool zur Entfernung der Treiberreste einsetzen. Befolgen was dieses dir sagt und danach geg. neustarten. Dann ganz einfach die neuste Nvidia Treiberversion installieren. Falls dann noch Probleme auftreten, dann kann es eigentlich nicht am Treiber liegen.


 
Ich habe komplett neu aufgesetzt, da sollte nix mehr übrig sein


----------



## MysticBinary82 (27. Juni 2014)

Achso, ich dachte du hättest das spiel nur neuinstalliert.

Hmm schau mal wie die Temperaturen von deinem System sind. Hast du mal deine Hardware vom Staub befreit (falls du das nicht regelmäßig tust)?


----------



## FkAh (27. Juni 2014)

Mods?


----------



## coroc (27. Juni 2014)

Also, ich hab das auch, verwende allerdings ne AMD-Graka. treiber ist aktuell...ich denke, es hängt mit mods zusammen...ich teste es nachher mal aus.


----------



## MR.Chaos (27. Juni 2014)

FkAh schrieb:


> Mods?


 
1 test: ja Divlovits
2 test  OMC
3 test keine mods


----------



## JonnyDee (22. Juli 2014)

Das selbe Probleme habe ich auch gehabt!

Lösung bei mir kam von einem englischen Forum...
Im Nvidia Treiber VSync aus und im Spiel auch und zusätzlich FOV (Dynamische Sichtfeld)  aus und alles läuft wie Butter.

Einfach mal probieren  , bei mir hat es geholfen und seit dem habe ich kein Desktopcrash mehr.

MfG
da
Jonny


----------

